# Question about Chi size



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi everyone! When I first got Ruby and was posting photos of her teeny-tiny, chubby-puppy self all over Facebook a lot of people started saying she didn't look like a purebred, one of the reasons being that she was too big. 
View attachment 9241

(That's her and my dad when she was 7 weeks old). She does seem to photograph huge though, does anyone else find that happens with their chi's?

I think a lot of people think chi's only come in "teacup" size. So I found this pic online to show people that wasn't the case.
View attachment 9249


Now I'm curious as to what sort of weight range each classification would have and where Ruby would fit. At 8 months now, she is 3kg (which I think is about 6.6lb). Also, she has been this weight for the last two or so months, has she stopped growing or will she have another little spurt in the future?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

There are not any weight classifications, there is also no such thing as a teacup chi. Chihuahuas who meet the breed standard should be 3-6lbs. I have a rescue who is 8lbs. Not all chi's are bred to standard, you will see a lot of chi's tinier and larger than the 3-6 lb range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

There are no*


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Frame wise they seem to stop growing around the 7-8 month mark.. but this depends on your lines, They do however continue to bulk up and fill out and gain coat (long coats) until around 18 mos. Visually she probably won't get much bigger, but she may end up weighing more. Weights are funny.. you can have a long lanky Chi that's 2.5 pounds and a tiny little dot who weighs 4-5 pounds, so don't put much value in overall weight vs size. I hope that helps some?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

In your Dad's , she looks just about the same size Ike did at 7 weeks in my husband's hands. I'll try to find that picture. Ike is only 4 mths and 3 wks old , so I 'll have to wait and see how he turns out. His mother is 5 pounds and father is 4 pounds. Tea cups are usually the runts of the littler and the breeders call them tea cup, to get more money. I think Ruby looks perfect!


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I do remember reading somewhere that breeders will call a runt puppy "teacup" an can sell them to people who don't know any better for more money. Dodgy practice, but at least the little runts are going to be loved and looked after unlike in other breeds where I have heard the runts are put down. 

I think Ruby is perfect too! We've never met another chi though so I was curious as to how she'd measure up. My cousin has a chi-Pom mix that i have seen in photos but not met. She's a few months older than Ruby and about 2kg. She's also curiously the only one of the little that doesn't have the fluffy Pom fur. Until my cousin told me she was half Pom I would have thought she was purebred.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Tea cups are usually the runts of the littler and the breeders call them tea cup, to get more money. I think Ruby looks perfect!


Not to split hairs :lol: but not all "teacup" sized dogs (and of course we all know it's not a real breed standard, but a descriptive phrase used by many none the less) are runts, some smaller than usual dogs will have larger birthweights than their litter mates who end up bigger than them! Some dogs are genetically tiny. Very often runts grow to be average sized dogs in the end. 

The reality of all this though is yes, many breeders charge more for smaller dogs, and you won't really technically know what you're dealing with size wise until the dog is past 6 mos of age. That's why picking the runt of a litter is usually not a good way to determine the end size of the dog, that Chihuahua chart is pretty whacky too! 

That is pretty much what I learned by researching and talking to people who owned smaller than average Chihuahua's and of course my own experience with my own dogs.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is Ike, in his Daddy's hands the day we got him at 7 weeks.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Not to split hairs :lol: but not all "teacup" sized dogs (and of course we all know it's not a real breed standard, but a descriptive phrase used by many none the less) are runts, some smaller than usual dogs will have larger birthweights than their litter mates who end up bigger than them! Some dogs are genetically tiny. Very often runts grow to be average sized dogs in the end.
> 
> The reality of all this though is yes, many breeders charge more for smaller dogs, and you won't really technically know what you're dealing with size wise until the dog is past 6 mos of age. That's why picking the runt of a litter is usually not a good way to determine the end size of the dog, that Chihuahua chart is pretty whacky too!
> 
> That is pretty much what I learned by researching and talking to people who owned smaller than average Chihuahua's and of course my own experience with my own dogs.


Exactly..


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

What Kitty says is a good point. For example, Max (pumpernickel) has very similar measurements to Mylo...there was about a half inch difference in each measurement but Mylo weighs a little over 3kg and if I remember correctly Max weighs somewhere around 2kgs, which is a fair difference!


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Here is Ike, in his Daddy's hands the day we got him at 7 weeks.


Awwww! So cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

That's crazy about how they can look to be the same size but weigh totally different amounts. Does anyone know why? Do some have heavier bones perhaps?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That would be my guess. Mylo has a very heavy frame...he's well built. He bangs himself and doesn't seem to notice. I think he's just a sturdy pup. Max is an adult though and Mylo is 8 months so he may still grow larger. He could probably do with losing a tiny bit of puppy fat. He's not fat but not ideal either. He does a lot of exercise though so there's probably a lot of muscle in there too. 

Of course muscle tone has a lot to do with weight too. As LS will tell you have a dog that hasn't been exercised much they can put on a lot of weight in muscle alone.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Some have very dainty tall/long slender builds where some have very stocky cobby compact builds.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the baby-puppy picture of just a handful of dog....so cute !! Rico was from a litter of 7--and they were all sizes. I mean that when they were whelped, there were a couple of tiny ones and at eight weeks some pups were twice the size of others--but all in the range you'd expect for a chi. Rico and a sister pup were about 3 ounce babies and at 8 weeks Rico was almost 2 pounds and baby sister was hardly a pound in weight. It is funny that in one litter you'd get so many colours and sizes.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

This thread has got me thinking that i've never met a chi in real life that was under 7lbs. Theyve all been on the larger scale. Chis have such a wide range of sizes.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sideout said:


> This thread has got me thinking that i've never met a chi in real life that was under 7lbs. Theyve all been on the larger scale. Chis have such a wide range of sizes.


They really do! it's fascinating.
Really, I know the breed standard calls for between 2-6 pounds, but we've just not met any Chihuahua's in person out and about that are smaller than the described standard, so I think honestly it's not as common to have the smaller sizes, many people say "oh my dogs 3 pounds" guesstimating what size they perceive the dog to be, and that's an interesting phenomena as well because clearly weight does not always correlate to actual size.. :lol:

It's a fun topic for sure!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

In our area we do not see many larger healthy and fit Chis like we have on this board. We have sausage Chis that need to be be sent to LS's Doggie Fitness Boot Camp. It is sad.

We actually get asked what they "are" and if they are babies or people insisting that they are "miniature" or "teacups". They are right in the middle of the standard so in theory they are average. NOT average in our area.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> In our area we do not see many larger healthy and fit Chis like we have on this board. We have sausage Chis that need to be be sent to LS's Doggie Fitness Boot Camp. It is sad.
> 
> We actually get asked what they "are" and if they are babies or people insisting that they are "miniature" or "teacups". They are right in the middle of the standard so in theory they are average. NOT average in our area.


Yep! people always assume Bijou is a baby.
And then they ask what he is because we don't really have long coats around here either. :lol: and of course the deer heads are more prevalent as well so that futher confuses people.. we get a lot of "THAT is a Chihuahua" with bewildered looks.. ha ha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> In our area we do not see many larger healthy and fit Chis like we have on this board. We have sausage Chis that need to be be sent to LS's Doggie Fitness Boot Camp. It is sad.
> 
> We actually get asked what they "are" and if they are babies or people insisting that they are "miniature" or "teacups". They are right in the middle of the standard so in theory they are average. NOT average in our area.



That makes me sad. It's unfair to the dogs. There are a lot of overweight dogs
around here too unfortunately. I would gladly take them all into my boot camp.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Your baby will probably be about 7 lbs full grown. At 8 months he should be close to his final frame size, height and length. Maybe a bit more, but nothing significant. Pictures make all our Chi's look bigger. And it depends a lot on what's in the picture, where its located, angle, etc. Anything up close wil appear larger to the eye than a distance. Or you could take 2 dogs the same size, and one be closer to the lens when the pic is taken, and the one closer will look bigger. Or take a small dog, and have a larger one in front, the small one will appear even smaller than it really is. Any object that becomes the focal point, closest to the lens, will look bigger. You can take 5 pics say with pup and adult. If the adult is holding the pup in front of them, the pup appears larger, if the adult is standing in front or over the pup, the pup appears smaller. The simple way to explain is that anything closer to your lens is going to appear bigger. The smaller of the breed standard is not all that common. Larger of the breed standard, and even bigger is more the "norm." Weight and size do not seem to correlate.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

An example:

Pics taken same day and outing. 

Further from the lens. 










Closer to the lens.


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that hat! So adorable! Hahaha 

All of that makes perfect sense, but I still find with Ruby she always looks big, no matter what. Every time someone meets her, without fail, they say "oh she's so much smaller then I was expecting! She looks so much bigger in photos." Or something to that effect. Hahaha the breeder sent us a couple of photos of her before we got her and even I did it when we picked her up! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Sizes of Chis vary so much! My 3 are all very similar weight (a bit over 2kg or about 4.5lb) but different builds. 

Axle has a stocky body but a tiny head and little stick legs, he looks small compared to his half sister Chloe who is long and lean with more solid legs but they are actually both about 2.2kg. Winston is approx the same weight but about an inch taller in the legs and an inch shorter in body length than Ax and Clo with a big barrel chest so he looks bigger but he isn't really.

They have also matured differently. Ax was his current size and weight at 8 months (he's 1 year and 5 months now), whereas Chloe grew and put on weight up until after her 1st birthday (she's 1 year 3 months). Winnie is now 10 months and looks like he needs to fill out a bit so we will see when he stops growing.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady is 5.5 pounds and Prince is 3.5 pounds. Lady is very sturdy looking and Prince although very broad shoulders is much more delicate. Mine are retired breeding dogs. I was told typically bigger females are often used to breed for safety of the mom and pups. I love them both. It is funny how much bigger Lady looks than Prince and it is only a 2 pound difference. Two pounds is a lot on a small dog. When I got Lady she was about 6.5 pounds and pudgy but with a controlled diet and exercise she has trimmed down beautifully.....geee same things that works for humans works for dogs .


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We were out with Harley the other day and had several people ask if he was fully grown and marvel at how tiny he is.....he is nearly 5 and a half pounds! Not tiny at all, a perfectly normal sized Chi, who is actually approaching the top end of the size required by the breed standard. People are just not used to seeing tiny dogs. 
An acquaintance who has just got a Chi puppy was boasting that he was going to be a maximum of 3 and half pounds fully grown. Even as a 9 week old puppy, he was over a kilo and had bigger paws than Harley. She was quite offended when I told he was going to be much bigger than 3 lbs. There is a strange bias in pet Chis that smaller is somehow better. Often you see litters priced according to size, with the tiniest having the largest price tag.
You definitely can't guess weight by appearance though. My new girl Mouse is tiny, very delicately built, spindly legs, no muscle tone, about 6 inches tall, her neck is less than 7 inches. (I haven't measured her properly yet) Far, far smaller than Bambi was, and she was 4 and a half pounds lean and fit. I was totally gobsmacked (in a good way!) when the vet told me she weighs 4lb 3oz. She must have heavy bones.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I haven't read this whole thread yet but just wanted to say that out of my 3 chihuahuas, My smallest puppy (Spice) ended up the biggest adult. I know Boo is not fully grown but he is still smaller than she was at his age and she was tiny as a puppy, she fit in the palm of our hands at 9 weeks! She has grown really fast and bigger than the Sugar now even though Sugar was a bigger pup. 

Spice had big parents (5-6lbs) where as Sugars parents were both in the range of 2-4lbs, so parent size can be a big indicator of size.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

the boy in my sig is the biggest in his litter he's now 4lbs 10oz and had the smallest birth weight of the litter, his two sisters we the same weight as each other at birth and Emmie is now 2lbs 14oz and Saffie is 4lbs 1oz at nearly 15 months


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ricci and Ruby said:


> Oh my gosh, that hat! So adorable! Hahaha
> 
> All of that makes perfect sense, but I still find with Ruby she always looks big, no matter what. Every time someone meets her, without fail, they say "oh she's so much smaller then I was expecting! She looks so much bigger in photos." Or something to that effect. Hahaha the breeder sent us a couple of photos of her before we got her and even I did it when we picked her up! LOL
> 
> ...


Thank you!! :daisy: I just love to see Chi's with hats or hoods on. They look so darn cute! :lol:

Yeah, I totally understand what you are saying. Pics can make our Chi's look bigger. I wouldn't worry about it, though. Chi's are precious no matter their size. :love5:

Here are some more examples of how angles, how close to the lens, etc can change the way the eye views size.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Some have very dainty tall/long slender builds where some have very stocky cobby compact builds.


This is a perfect description of Jazz and Tango. They both weigh about 3.5 lbs, but they measure differently. My roommate says Jazz looks like a gazelle, whereas Tango's built like a bulldog.  Jazz is lean, very fine boned and dainty looking, like a little ballerina. Tango is thick chested and squat. Jazz is taller and longer than Tango, Tango is wider and shorter than Jazz. But they both weigh within a couple ounces of each other. 

By the time they were a year old, both Jazz and Tango had reached their adult height and length, but they continued to gain weight and fill out for the next year until they fully matured physically. Tango became barrel chested and thicker all over, whereas Jazz's continued growth was less noticeable, her girth expanded giving her a somewhat thicker chest area, plus she just filled out a little bit everywhere and stopped looking anorexic.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ruby is ADORABLE! :love2:

I agree with T, regarding camera angles, etc. I'm constantly zooming or taking
close ups of Bella, otherwise she looks too tiny to properly see and enjoy, hehe. 

By the way T, I love those pictures, you wook so pwetty! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> By the way T, I love those pictures, you wook so pwetty! :daisy:


Thank you so much, LS!! :daisy: I almost didn't post that pic where you can see my face. I had the flu in that pic. I took it for "my honey" and sent it via text while he was working. Thought maybe the no smile/I feel like crap look might prompt him to hurry and finish the job they were on.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

This is what I love about chis though. The fact that they vary so much in size and colours is what makes them so special. They're much more individual and unique than other breeds. There does seem to be this elitist thing about chis being small though. The small ones are always more expensive and there's a woman who works across the road from me that I've bumped into a few times and she always says that her daughter has a chihuahua and that it's a teacup and is so tiny in that voice that says 'my chihuahua is better than yours'. I really have to bite my lip to not point out thy there is no such thing as a teacup chihuahua and it just means you got them from an unscrupulous or uninformed breeder. 

People here don't seem to be that familiar with long haired chihuahuas.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> This is what I love about chis though. The fact that they vary so much in size and colours is what makes them so special. They're much more individual and unique than other breeds. There does seem to be this elitist thing about chis being small though. The small ones are always more expensive and there's a woman who works across the road from me that I've bumped into a few times and she always says that her daughter has a chihuahua and that it's a teacup and is so tiny in that voice that says 'my chihuahua is better than yours'. I really have to bite my lip to not point out thy there is no such thing as a teacup chihuahua and it just means you got them from an unscrupulous or uninformed breeder.
> 
> People here don't seem to be that familiar with long haired chihuahuas.




YES I've encountered that kind of attitude as well.
You know how I feel about tinies, so many come
with issues, Bella's the perfect example. I adore
her because she's my munchkin, but I would never
support purposely breeding for such tinies. Almost 
every time I'm out with her we run into someone to 
whom I feel like I have to explain why the so called 
"teacup" should not be desired. To me personally,
the 4-6 pound Chi is ideal...funny I ended up with
an 8.5 and a 2.5.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> YES I've encountered that kind of attitude as well.
> You know how I feel about tinies, so many come
> with issues,


Not to center you out, lest you think I am.

I actually disagree with the idea that most "Tinies" come with problems.
as I explained earlier in the thread some dogs are genetically tiny and it's not related to health issues or otherwise. 
Size is just that size, it does not affect temperament or socialization or training.

I get annoyed when I hear people say that the smaller dogs must be "sickly" & are "runts" or have socialization issues, if I had a dime for each time I have heard that.

They do require other considerations, but the same can be said of massive dog breeds.

A person with an excellent breeding program will get tiny examples of this breed from time to time, and that is dependent upon genetics and knowing your lines for the most part.
I'm not a breeder but I have friends who are, and I have researched this extensively.

I chose to have a very small example of this breed on purpose because it suits my lifestyle, There is nothing ethically wrong with searching out a Chihuahua on the smaller end of the breed standard spectrum, they do tend to cost more, but that's all relative to the amount of time and care they require as puppies, and they are usually held back until at least 6 months, alas that's a debate for another day.

I am ETA that the reason some of these dogs cost more (where I live anyways) is that you're typically not going to find them from a BYB. You're going to pay breeder prices for registered dogs, and as Chihuahua's in Canada go that's generally not that cheap.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Its so interesting reading everyones experiences. My chi is a mix and around 11ish lbs. Everyone here thought she was a purebred and people in my area also think that too. Some people think she's a puppy as well even though she's on the larger size. I guess people don't see small or average sized chis around here. Mine is huge compared to them!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> This is what I love about chis though. The fact that they vary so much in size and colours is what makes them so special. They're much more individual and unique than other breeds. There does seem to be this elitist thing about chis being small though. The small ones are always more expensive and there's a woman who works across the road from me that I've bumped into a few times and she always says that her daughter has a chihuahua and that it's a teacup and is so tiny in that voice that says 'my chihuahua is better than yours'. I really have to bite my lip to not point out thy there is no such thing as a teacup chihuahua and it just means you got them from an unscrupulous or uninformed breeder.
> 
> People here don't seem to be that familiar with long haired chihuahuas.


My daughter has a close friend that has a Chi. We've known these people forever. When we are around them, they both tell us the pups weight at least 4 or 5 times in one visit. The funny thing about it is the weight they spew 50 times a day is 2 lbs. under the dogs weight. I guess they didn't think that when my daughter and I went with them for one of the pups well checks we'd see the pups weight on the scale in the lobby. :lol: It totally cracks me up! The pup is small, I'm not sure what it is about the weight they give. It's baffling and comical. :lol: I never ask anyone's Chi's weight or age. When I see a Chi, my first thoughts are, awwwwwwww!!!! Not their weight and age. I don't feel compelled to state my Chi's ages and weights without being asked. To each their own I guess. :lol:

I wanted to also add that I can't see paying some crazy high price for size. A good breeder will not price according to size. But if the buyer is informed, they will know that a young pups size doesn't dictate final size. I have a hard time feeling bad for people that pay high prices just for size, then feel jilted when the pup is by far as small as they expected.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

The problem with tiny chihuahuas, or tiny dogs of any of the smaller breeds, is the unethical practices surrounding what it takes to aggressively and purposely breed for smaller and smaller sizes. 

Ethical breeders will on occasional find themselves with a puppy at the extreme low end of the weight spectrum. It happens, it's a natural occurrence, and mostly when it happens this way, the puppy, while it needs extra care in its infancy, will ultimately be as healthy as its larger siblings. But when unethical breeders shoot for tiny, micro animals, they typically will also ignore the health of the dogs involved. Instead of breeding for overall quality and to forward the breed standard, they focus on size alone and ill-health of the dogs will tend to follow naturally. 

A tiny dog of any breed isn't a bad thing. It's the journey that was taken to whelp a dog that small that is often fraught with moral landmines.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I wanted to also add that I can't see paying some crazy high price for size. A good breeder will not price according to size. But if the buyer is informed, they will know that a young pups size doesn't dictate final size. I have a hard time feeling bad for people that pay high prices just for size, then feel jilted when the pup is by far as small as they expected.


Good point! but as we've discussed in the past some of this is regional, where I live you're not getting a good quality CKC/AKC Chihuahua for less than 1000.00 which to me is not very expensive anyways for a healthy well bred dog. 

I have seen some of those crazy websites in the states where they charge like 3 grand for a 3 pound dog.
That is crazy! 

I do think it's acceptable for a breeder to ask a fair regional price for their dogs though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Good point! but as we've discussed in the past some of this is regional, where I live you're not getting a good quality CKC/AKC Chihuahua for less than 1000.00 which to me is not very expensive anyways for a healthy well bred dog.
> 
> I have seen some of those crazy websites in the states where they charge like 3 grand for a 3 pound dog.
> That is crazy!
> ...


Yes, price depends on your area. What I was saying is if the average price in your area is 1,000, then that's the option you are left with. But people will go above and beyond the average price just for size. And 9 1/2 times out of 10 it doesn't do them any good. The 3 lb. pup they paid for ends up 5 lbs. Which is still tiny, but some would actually be disappointed. I saw an ad for a pup Jades size for 5,000! I just can't imagine paying that for a chi pup just for size. 

Anyway, I can't remember what you paid for your babies. Been to long since we've talked about it. But I still love you even if you paid 10,000.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Not to center you out, lest you think I am.
> 
> I actually disagree with the idea that most "Tinies" come with problems.
> as I explained earlier in the thread some dogs are genetically tiny and it's not related to health issues or otherwise.
> ...




Center me out? Oh no not at all, bahaha. 

Kitty, I'm all for responsible breeding, my issue is with puppy mills and back
yard breeders breeding tinies for profit, without regard for health. You bought
your dog from a reputable source correct? And he is around 3 point something
pounds is he not? To me that's just a small Chi, who was bred responsibly on
top of it all, there is nothing wrong with that imo. But when breeding the
tinies(I consider to be under 3lbs), and doing so for simple profit, it's extreme
in my opinion. Health & temperament should be a priority imo.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Center me out? Oh no not at all, bahaha.
> 
> Kitty, I'm all for responsible breeding, my issue is with puppy mills and back
> yard breeders breeding tinies for profit, without regard for health. You bought
> ...


Glad you thought that was funny 

I don't know what he weighs exactly to be honest because I don't stick him on a scale unless he's at a vet. His weight aside from his body condition is not of extreme importance to me.

He's at his current optimal body condition right now so I'd guess somewhere under 3 pounds  he's always had a propensity to be "chubby" 
However "tinies" to me are not determined by weight alone, I think so many people miss that point possibly yourself included.

My dogs both have CKC & AKC pedigrees & came from an actual breeder.
Do you have pedigrees for your Chihuahuas? where exactly did you get Bella from?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh! and you should put Chanel back in your Siggy! she's too darling to be left out


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Glad you thought that was funny
> 
> I don't know what he weighs exactly to be honest because I don't stick him on a scale unless he's at a vet. His weight aside from his body condition is not of extreme importance to me.
> 
> ...



Kitty, all I can do is laugh...

Thank you for opening my eyes to the point I'm missing. I had no idea 
I was missing it. LOL All this time I was so blind...

As for Bella, you know where she is from, you've questioned me as soon
as we took her in, remember? 
She is from a family that no longer wanted her. But originally she is from a byb.






KittyD said:


> Oh! and you should put Chanel back in your Siggy! she's too darling to be left out



Chanel is in my avatar. She's my heart, and would never be left out.




Are you done "not centering" me out now?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That saying that size doesn't matter - is not true for A - men and B -some chi owners


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha Jane, that is very true.  Made me giggle.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Kitty, all I can do is laugh...
> 
> Thank you for opening my eyes to the point I'm missing. I had no idea
> I was missing it. LOL All this time I was so blind...
> ...


Hey LS, I'm not sure where the hostility is coming from here, it does not match the friendly private messages you sent me a few days ago, I'm not exactly clear why you're being so reactionary, we're all just stating opinions here, and up until now this was a pretty fun thread, and I'd hate to see it get closed, all I can suggest is that if you don't like what I have to say you can block me ( I think this site allows that feature) I think I've always been pretty cordial to you even offered a few times to get the dogs together for playdates since we live in the same town.

Anyhow, I don't recall all the details about the conversations regarding Bella, that was a long time ago, and I like the forum but I'm not here everyday so it's impossible to remember everyones details.


Again you've PM'd me in the past, if you took issue with something I said that inadvertently upset you it would have been nice for you to just message me rather than clutter up an otherwise fun and interesting thread. I did specifically say I was not centering you out because I do seem to remember this happening once in the past here as well, your sarcastic reply was a bit interesting to say the least.

Take care


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Funny, I was thinking the same thing. 
You are right, the cluttering should stop, so I'll go fold my laundry now.

Take care.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yes, price depends on your area. What I was saying is if the average price in your area is 1,000, then that's the option you are left with. But people will go above and beyond the average price just for size. And 9 1/2 times out of 10 it doesn't do them any good. The 3 lb. pup they paid for ends up 5 lbs. Which is still tiny, but some would actually be disappointed. I saw an ad for a pup Jades size for 5,000! I just can't imagine paying that for a chi pup just for size.
> 
> Anyway, I can't remember what you paid for your babies. Been to long since we've talked about it. But I still love you even if you paid 10,000.


I know it's crazy! there was a page on FB floating around a few months back, that was apparently a puppy brokers webpage, she was selling dogs to people for thousands of dollars and they were getting shipped sick dogs and dogs that did not even match the descriptions, now in some ways if you're dumb enough to buy a dog like that from a person selling 6 different breeds at the same time.. well not much can be said about that right! :lol: 

It reminds me of Texas teacups.. ha ha remember them? 
I didn't pay anywhere near that much for my babies  I just paid the average regional price for registered pedigree dogs where I live.

Love you and those ChiWees too mama!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think there is a huge difference between a small Chi from a responsible breeder and a 'tiny' from a BYB. 
To me a 'tiny' (I refuse to use the term 'teacup') is a very small Chi who was bred just to be small. BY breeders breed two very small dogs together and charge more for the smallest puppies. These are the dogs that are going to have issues, because they were not selected for anything other than diminutive size.
When a responsible breeder pairs a normal sized bitch (and a responsible breeder isn't going to breed from a tiny bitch under 4 and a half pounds, and often they will keep bigger bitches just for breeding) to a much smaller dog, there will be a range of sizes in the resulting litter. A dog bred this way that ends up weighing less than 3lbs is no more likely to have health issues than one weighing 5lbs. This is because the parents are selected for all the correct reasons, not just size.
My Mouse has had a litter with her previous owner. She is a poor example of a Chihuahua, she is nowhere near standard and she has an undershot jaw. I couldn't understand why they would have chosen to breed from her when they had other, much nicer (in terms of breed standard) bitches to choose from. (They didn't keep a puppy either, so it wasn't because they loved her and wanted more like her.) The only reason I can think of is that she is small. I'm sure her pups would have been labelled 'Teacup' and sold for a hefty price.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Here all the breeders I've seen have sold the small ones for more. Not ridiculous prices like some I've seen, but still more than the bigger of the litter. Even KC assured breeders. Mylo I got because he was a more average size because I thought there would be less problems in the future when I have children. He'd be less easily hurt. I went for Willow just because I liked her and her breeder. I didn't actually realise she was so small until I got there and then I was afraid of breaking her! She's, if anything, much healthier than Mylo. She doesn't seem to get sick or have tummy upsets the same way Mylo does and she's so brave, almost like she purposely doesn't let her size stop her. Her mum and dad were small (mum was around 4.5lbs and such a lovely, friendly little dog). I haven't weighed Willow but from the weight she was when we got her she's charting to be 4lbs. Saying that, Mylo grew so much so quickly and she's hardly grown in comparison. I don't really have the facilities to weigh her.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Here all the breeders I've seen have sold the small ones for more. Not ridiculous prices like some I've seen, but still more than the bigger of the litter. I haven't weighed Willow but from the weight she was when we got her she's charting to be 4lbs. Saying that, Mylo grew so much so quickly and she's hardly grown in comparison. I don't really have the facilities to weigh her.


Some breeders do charge a bit more, I think it can be logical as long as it's not extreme and ridiculous you know? Some of those little ones have a slower start and need tube feeding and around the clock care to prevent sugar crashes.

They're both adorable! It's funny how we can have ideas about the sort of dog we want and then we see one that we just know is the one! I never imagined I would have a long coat chihuahua I was certan I was shopping for a short coat and then I saw Bijou!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Some breeders do charge a bit more, I think it can be logical as long as it's not extreme and ridiculous you know? Some of those little ones have a slower start and need tube feeding and around the clock care to prevent sugar crashes.
> 
> They're both adorable! It's funny how we can have ideas about the sort of dog we want and then we see one that we just know is the one! I never imagined I would have a long coat chihuahua I was certan I was shopping for a short coat and then I saw Bijou!


I think you're right. I just kind of fell into getting Mylo and it couldn't have been a better decision. He's a little over the average weight (strangely not that big in size) but I think he's beautiful and I love his personality. Same goes for Willow. She's such a cutie but more than anything I love her little personality. I can see why you went for Bijou when you saw him, he is absolutely adorable! Such lovely colours and beautiful little face! I'll have to look for those pics you were talking about because I've only seen the pics in your siggy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I know it's crazy! there was a page on FB floating around a few months back, that was apparently a puppy brokers webpage, she was selling dogs to people for thousands of dollars and they were getting shipped sick dogs and dogs that did not even match the descriptions, now in some ways if you're dumb enough to buy a dog like that from a person selling 6 different breeds at the same time.. well not much can be said about that right! :lol:
> 
> It reminds me of Texas teacups.. ha ha remember them?
> I didn't pay anywhere near that much for my babies  I just paid the average regional price for registered pedigree dogs where I live.
> ...


Yeah it's crazy what people will do and pay. I'm not going to be anyone's "sucker." I could never choose a dog solely for size either. Of course we all have our preference, but I don't want a sickly dog that was bred God knows where. It's just utterly sad to me that there are people that will stop at nothing to have a tiny Chi. I wanted mine within breed standard, and with 4 tinies I do have a soft spot for them, but I'd choose health over size anyday. 

Girl, we came across a few wacky breeder websites. And a few BYB's that cracked me up. Remember the lady that sent you a pic of a Chi that sitting in her lap almost covered her entire lap, and told you the dog weighed about 2 lbs. :lol: :lol: Whoever fell for that, I've got some Ocean front property for sale.  So much misinformation out there regarding weight and size. But the whole subject and controversy does my head in. 

Thank you my friend! xxx :love2:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yeah it's crazy what people will do and pay. I'm not going to be anyone's "sucker." I could never choose a dog solely for size either. Of course we all have our preference, but I don't want a sickly dog that was bred God knows where. It's just utterly sad to me that there are people that will stop at nothing to have a tiny Chi. I wanted mine within breed standard, and with 4 tinies I do have a soft spot for them, but I'd choose health over size anyday.
> 
> Girl, we came across a few wacky breeder websites. And a few BYB's that cracked me up. Remember the lady that sent you a pic of a Chi that sitting in her lap almost covered her entire lap, and told you the dog weighed about 2 lbs. :lol: :lol: Whoever fell for that, I've got some Ocean front property for sale.  So much misinformation out there regarding weight and size. But the whole subject and controversy does my head in.
> 
> Thank you my friend! xxx :love2:


That's just it, it can be so hard to find them within the standard unless you're dealing with show breeders for the most.

I almost forgot about that!! ha ha ha honestly it feels like a century ago doesn't it? At the time it was very frustrating but looking back now at least I can laugh at all of it! :lol: I agree about it doing the head in it's not a topic I ever raise anymore myself, because I find people get really defensive, and I just don't get it! at the end of the day if you have a dog you love and are happy with, nothing else matters! It just sucks when someone has a certain thing in mind & they end up duped because of things they have read online or poor info people have given them. It still fascinates me though and I'm always so eager to share the things I've learned.

We're having another blizzard here as I type, hubby was shoveling the terrace earlier & I tried to let them outside with him, HA! they were not having ANY of that! anyhow. Mimi & Bijou send snowy kisses to the Wee's and are very envious of their Texas sun right about now.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

A lot of people in my area have fatties also.

And someone I knew once had a fat chi who's teeth were quite literally rotting from its head and saw no problem with that. The person worked with animals, there is NO excuse. The dog was young too.

It's quite sad how obnoxious people can be about the size of our babies...and the shape of their heads.

Once I was at the store and someone turned to their friend and very snidely said, "That's a deer head." Like it was some kind of crime. He has a rounded skull but longer muzzle, all the better to keep his teeth IMO. I prefer a slightly longer muzzle because the shorter ones seem prone to tooth loss.

Then sometimes you get nice comments..I overheard someone gushing at the store about Douglas.

Too bad people can't just get along. All dogs deserve love. I went looking for a very small chi and ended up with the larger end of the standard, but love him anyway. (part of the reason for size preference is travel and I live with ferrets..a dog the same size will get along much better than one who sees them as something to eat)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> That's just it, it can be so hard to find them within the standard unless you're dealing with show breeders for the most.
> 
> I almost forgot about that!! ha ha ha honestly it feels like a century ago doesn't it? At the time it was very frustrating but looking back now at least I can laugh at all of it! :lol: I agree about it doing the head in it's not a topic I ever raise anymore myself, because I find people get really defensive, and I just don't get it! at the end of the day if you have a dog you love and are happy with, nothing else matters! It just sucks when someone has a certain thing in mind & they end up duped because of things they have read online or poor info people have given them. It still fascinates me though and I'm always so eager to share the things I've learned.
> 
> We're having another blizzard here as I type, hubby was shoveling the terrace earlier & I tried to let them outside with him, HA! they were not having ANY of that! anyhow. Mimi & Bijou send snowy kisses to the Wee's and are very envious of their Texas sun right about now.


True, if you don't use a reputable breeder, it's a gamble you have to take. Even show breeders get Chi's over standard size. You just never know. It's kind of like having a child, you don't love them any less no matter what. Those who do, do not deserve them. You heard the same stories I did about people actually getting rid of their Chi because he/she grew larger than expected. That just infuriates me! But what can you do? :/

Yeah, it can be a topic that leads to defensiveness, hurt feelings, etc. It is a very interesting topic, I agree. But when you have varied opinions, it can get heated. It's just not worth it to me. I can find much more fun things to do than argue over Chi size on the net. :lol: You can put the info out there that you've learned, and that's about all you can do. 

The Wees and I send love and kisses too. You can always send Mimi & Bijou to Texas. I promise to send them back (never!)  :lol: 

Gotta get ready. A friend of mine made Chili, so off I go in about an hour for some good ole' food! :lol: xxxxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

A lot of people not familiar with the breed think the "norm" for Chi size is the tinies you see in movies on in a celebs bag. They see average sized Chis & think they're huge...or just can't be purebred. In all actuality, tinies do not do well in general as far as showing goes because, they are just so few & far between. Show breeders do occasionally get tinies depending on their lines. I don't think I know a breeder who ENJOYS having a tiny puppy--it's very nerve wracking & a lot of hard work keeping them healthy & thriving while they're so small. 

Most of the time the "teacups" I see advertised are just people who are trying to trick buyers into buying their "teacup" puppy when it's actually either average sized...or a lot of the time BIGGER as far as size goes! All Chi puppies are small... When I got my very first Chi...she was 8 weeks & she was bigger than I had expected. We love her to this day of course...all 8lbs of her. 

I personally do not like tiny puppies. When getting a pup in to grow out for show...the hardier the better! When we got Sassy she was quite small (just over 1.5lbs at 13 weeks old) & I had a hard time getting her to eat anything but being small she HAD to eat something every so many hours to avoid hypoglycemia. She is a chunky 3lbs 10oz now at 6mo--I will be thrilled if she reaches 4lbs adult weight. She has a bit more growing to do & that is perfectly fine to me!

ANYWAY, size is ineteresting but IMO really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. A Chihuahua is a Chihuahua--get it from a reputable breeder who breeds for health & to the standard & you can't go wrong. You may end up with a larger than standard Chi but that doesn't mean they're not Chi. If size is that important...I would strongly suggest getting an older puppy closer to 5-6 months old

OP...your pup is adorable & looks Chi to me. Good healthy size & all.


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

MChis said:


> OP...your pup is adorable & looks Chi to me. Good healthy size & all.


Thank you! I love my Ruby to bits, and would do no matter what size she was. I really was just curious to find out what sort of size differences there were out there, I didn't mean for things to get so heated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ricci and Ruby said:


> Thank you! I love my Ruby to bits, and would do no matter what size she was. I really was just curious to find out what sort of size differences there were out there, I didn't mean for things to get so heated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Don't worry about it,chi size always causes a debate on here


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ricci and Ruby said:


> Thank you! I love my Ruby to bits, and would do no matter what size she was. I really was just curious to find out what sort of size differences there were out there, I didn't mean for things to get so heated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


You loving her no matter what is the important thing.  Michele is right...size is always a hot topic around here. Definitely don't take it personally. Pure bred Chis can be 2lbs or 15lbs. There is no different "classification" in size. The Chi standard states they need to be no bigger than 6lbs but that is for showing & breeding...doesn't mean if they are over they are not pure bred. And even still...I've seen plenty of Chis in the ring that I am certain exceed the 6lb mark  & plenty of CH Chis I'm sure that produce bigger than the standard "should not exceed 6lbs" statement...it just depends on genetics.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

My husband thinks Moose is too small at 8.5 lbs. To us, he is tiny and I can't imagine a smaller one around my human kids, it's just too tempting for them. I do want another Chi someday but he gets next pic and it won't be a Chi....


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sure Moose will persuade him....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ricci and Ruby said:


> Thank you! I love my Ruby to bits, and would do no matter what size she was. I really was just curious to find out what sort of size differences there were out there, I didn't mean for things to get so heated.


Aww please don't be sad. I'm very sorry.
We've patched things up, all is good, all is fair.
We can't all agree on everything, but I think the
one thing we all have in common on this forum is 
our love for Chihuahuas. We are fortunate to have 
a place to come to and share our passion for this 
wonderful breed. So don't you worry about a thing! 

Kisses to Ruby :love2:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

LS so glad you have patched things up,even best friends fall out sometimes


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

It's the same with large breeds! Everyone wants to know how much they weigh, larger being preferred! Almost every person that would see us with our Rottweiler or Pit bull fosters wanted to know how much they weighed, and then wanted to tell us about a huge one they owned or knew. Our Rottie was perfect standard at 115, some people would say "Wow that's big!" and be impressed or "Oh he's little, ours is 185!" and be smug. People are too weird! lol 
I can't be happier with Miro! He is a very sturdy 5 lb 4 oz at almost 7 months. He is a great size for us, even if he gets bigger because we have a toddler and a baby on the way. Both of his parents have very stocky cobby bodies, mom was 5 1/2 lbs, dad was 5 lbs, and he looks like he is filling out that way too. I don't know if he will get over 6 lbs, but when I first got him 2 show breeder friends told me he could end up big(6-9 lbs) because Merles can be bigger. (Their dogs are short, thick, tiny bull dogs, with almost no snouts! They look like little wingless bats, super cute!) My friends and families chi's are all standard to BIG(16 lbs!), no one under 4 lbs. I don't think I have ever seen one in person under 4 lbs outside of a dog show... People still ask all the time if 'Ro is a "teacup" and "apple head". I don't get offended, as long as they acknowledge he is adorable.


----------



## Miss Angel (Jan 8, 2013)

My rescue, Miss Angel, is 7lbs 2 oz. I read the standard and it said that 6 lbs was the largest they should be but I think all breeds have smaller and larger dogs in them. I wouldn't worry about it. Just love the breed and the dogs as God made them.


----------



## margo (Jan 11, 2013)

chi come in all sizes, me personally i don't want a under 6 lb baby. they seem to have more health problems sure they are cute and all but nope i have enough with worry with my littlest one she is 7 lbs. i have 3 and one weights 11 lbs, another 9 lbs and then the 7lb one. i am not into showing or BREEDING so the weight thingie doesn't even interest me


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

margo said:


> chi come in all sizes, me personally i don't want a under 6 lb baby. they seem to have more health problems sure they are cute and all but nope i have enough with worry with my littlest one she is 7 lbs. i have 3 and one weights 11 lbs, another 9 lbs and then the 7lb one. i am not into showing or BREEDING so the weight thingie doesn't even interest me


When they are under 3 lbs., they can indeed have more health problems. Under 4.5 lbs., they are so tiny that your lifestyle must meet the ability to care for and keep them safe. Younger kids, or a lot of company can make it difficult with the wee guys. Over 3, 3 1/2 lbs. the "health" issues, if coming from a reputable breeder, are not as prevalent. I really don't understand the "breed size standard." There are far more Chi's in the 5 to 10 lb. range, than 2 to 6 lbs. There are many over 6 lbs. that are show dogs. I have a friend that breeds, and has shown for years. She said she never breeds a female under 5 lbs., and prefers 6 lbs. They whelp much easier, and less complications. On the rare occasion she ends up with a "tiny," she said its a night and day job getting them past the hypoglycemia stage. The early months it can be a challenge to keep them alive. I know this all to well having 4 that have gone through it. A 6 lb. Chi is still tiny. A 10 lb. dog is by any means "big." I think a lot of it is just plain misconception. People not familiar with the breed just assume they fit in a teacup as adults. Kinda like anything we aren't real familiar with. We just assume until we are educated. It can be a fun subject. Just the mere fact that Chi's can be so small. Considered the smallest breed, it's just amazing they are actually dogs. :lol: When you get under 4 lbs. grown, they are going to have limitations that their owner has to be prepared for. They are very cute, but definitely not as easy as having a 5 lb., and over pup.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> When they are under 3 lbs., they can indeed have more health problems. Under 4.5 lbs., they are so tiny that your lifestyle must meet the ability to care for and keep them safe. Younger kids, or a lot of company can make it difficult with the wee guys. Over 3, 3 1/2 lbs. the "health" issues, if coming from a reputable breeder, are not as prevalent. I really don't understand the "breed size standard." There are far more Chi's in the 5 to 10 lb. range, than 2 to 6 lbs. There are many over 6 lbs. that are show dogs. I have a friend that breeds, and has shown for years. She said she never breeds a female under 5 lbs., and prefers 6 lbs. They whelp much easier, and less complications. On the rare occasion she ends up with a "tiny," she said its a night and day job getting them past the hypoglycemia stage. The early months it can be a challenge to keep them alive. I know this all to well having 4 that have gone through it. A 6 lb. Chi is still tiny. A 10 lb. dog is by any means "big." I think a lot of it is just plain misconception. People not familiar with the breed just assume they fit in a teacup as adults. Kinda like anything we aren't real familiar with. We just assume until we are educated. It can be a fun subject. Just the mere fact that Chi's can be so small. Considered the smallest breed, it's just amazing they are actually dogs. :lol: When you get under 4 lbs. grown, they are going to have limitations that their owner has to be prepared for. They are very cute, but definitely not as easy as having a 5 lb., and over pup.


I agree my house has never been the same,always looking at your feet in case Dottie is there,been through the hypoglycemia stage that frightened the life out of me


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

michele said:


> I agree my house has never been the same,always looking at your feet in case Dottie is there,been through the hypoglycemia stage that frightened the life out of me


Definitely. It's something you have to prepare for. People want the tinies cause they are so bitsy and cute, but many times do not realize the challenges they will face. The younger months, 6 months and under are the toughest. Which is why many breeders hold their tinies until that age. The average owner does not recognize the hypo signs. The pup can die within short hours if not treated. It can be plain scary even when you are educated on how to care for a tiny. It never got any easier for me to spend nights awake during the critical stage. You can't just sit out food and hope they eat. I have force fed all 4 of mine. Giving liquid by syringe every hour on the hour. You can't fast them during tummy upset. They don't have the stamina for hiking and long walks. They don't fare well in extreme temps. They are just fragile and require different care. Any reputable breeder will tell you up front, that an adult Chi under 4 lbs. grown is going to require special care. My household changed the day I brought Lexie home. In a good way, of course. I followed with 3 more. I find caring for them rewarding. But it's not for everyone.  

You are an awesome Mommy to Dottie! She's a lucky lil girl to have you. :love5:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahhh thanks T.Would I do it again YES as you say rewarding and such a pleasure to have around,but a bit of a bully sometimes,she stands up for herself alright and keeps the other 2 in line


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> They don't have the stamina for hiking and long walks. They don't fare well in extreme temps. They are just fragile and require different care. Any reputable breeder will tell you up front, that an adult Chi under 4 lbs. grown is going to require special care.


All such excellent points and very true! T did you find the physical limitations in your male after he was neutered caused him to have a tendency to gain more weight? I find it did with mine.. and it's a challenge to find the right balance to ensure they are taking enough in vs not too much to make sure there are no sugar lows, yet you don't want them overweight to stress those itty bitty joints!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

michele said:


> Ahhh thanks T.Would I do it again YES as you say rewarding and such a pleasure to have around,but a bit of a bully sometimes,she stands up for herself alright and keeps the other 2 in line


She's such a sweetheart, Michele! I bet it's hilarious to see her running the roost. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

michele said:


> Ahhh thanks T.Would I do it again YES as you say rewarding and such a pleasure to have around,but a bit of a bully sometimes,she stands up for herself alright and keeps the other 2 in line


I find the smaller guys tend to be boss! :lol: I was at a New Years eve party this year, and there was a very large American bull dog there as well, when we arrived he came up to us and wanted to check out Bijou, tail wagging.

I put Bijou down & he let out a tiny yap at this big giant of a dog, and the poor thing scattered away across the floor, I really did laugh! he was the biggest baby you could ever imagine!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> All such excellent points and very true! T did you find the physical limitations in your male after he was neutered caused him to have a tendancy to gain more weight? I find it did with mine.. and it's a challenge to find the right balance to ensure they are taking enough in vs not too much to make sure there are no sugar lows, yet you don't want them overweight to stress those itty bitty joints!


Oh gosh yes! He packed on the weight very quickly after his neuter. He was far too thin before, but after, it was reverse. Then you have the physical limitations on top of the extra weight, and it's heck getting the right balance of food, etc. He also has IBD, he's on steroid treatment. So I really have to watch his weight. It's never perfect, but I would call it controlled. My Vet lets me know which way we need to go. Up or down on the scale. Buy you are very right. Their lil tiny frame just can't take extra weight. It can get overwhelming keeping a food balance for weight control, keeping their sugar balanced while watching the food intake, dealing with tummy upsets and not being able to fast them very long...... He's worth every second, though.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Oh gosh yes! He packed on the weight very quickly after his neuter. He was far too thin before, but after, it was reverse. Then you have the physical limitations on top of the extra weight, and it's heck getting the right balance of food, etc. He also has IBD, he's on steroid treatment. So I really have to watch his weight. It's never perfect, but I would call it controlled. My Vet lets me know which way we need to go. Up or down on the scale. Buy you are very right. Their lil tiny frame just can't take extra weight. It can get overwhelming keeping a food balance for weight control, keeping their sugar balanced while watching the food intake, dealing with tummy upsets and not being able to fast them very long...... He's worth every second, though.


I agree they are SOO worth it.
It's been the same with Bijou, I've had a heck of a time keeping the weight off him, but I think we've finally done it for now.
Before Bijou I had never owned a dog who could not keep up to me on walks (those short little legs go a mile a minute it's so cute) you learn to adapt your pace, There's something to be said for slowing down.


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

KittyD said:


> I find the smaller guys tend to be boss! :lol: I was at a New Years eve party this year, and there was a very large American bull dog there as well, when we arrived he came up to us and wanted to check out Bijou, tail wagging.
> 
> I put Bijou down & he let out a tiny yap at this big giant of a dog, and the poor thing scattered away across the floor, I really did laugh! he was the biggest baby you could ever imagine!


Ruby is the same! My dad has a giant American Staffy, and Ruby sat on my lap and growled at him and he backed away pretty quick smart! It was so funny! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I find the smaller guys tend to be boss! :lol: I was at a New Years eve party this year, and there was a very large American bull dog there as well, when we arrived he came up to us and wanted to check out Bijou, tail wagging.
> 
> I put Bijou down & he let out a tiny yap at this big giant of a dog, and the poor thing scattered away across the floor, I really did laugh! he was the biggest baby you could ever imagine!


Haha!!! Too cute!!! Reminds me of a "scene" with Gia. :lol: I'll look for the pic. It was hilarious to see Gia, the size of this dogs paw, acting like she was in charge. :lol: Kisses lil Bijou! Get em'! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I agree they are SOO worth it.
> It's been the same with Bijou, I've had a heck of a time keeping the weight off him, but I think we've finally done it for now.
> Before Bijou I had never owned a dog who could not keep up to me on walks (those short little legs go a mile a minute it's so cute) you learn to adapt your pace, There's something to be said for slowing down.


I agree! Those tiny legs go ninety to nothing. So cute to watch. We just let The Wees go at their own pace. Jade barely makes it to the corner. :lol: But they try, and enjoy their walks. Bad thing is there are to many neighbors letting their big dogs run about. It scares me to death! We use the back yard mostly. But we also have Hawks out here too. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the neighborhood dogs. 

Mama, what in the World is this? Dat must be Elephant! Or maybe Whale!?!










Standz back Mama! I will bark it away!


----------



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

My chi's are 8lbs and 14lbs (and not overweight).
I think I have the biggest chihuahua ever!


----------



## Stewbs (Jan 23, 2013)

Stew is over 12 lbs and not fat. Bigger = fewer health problems.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Stewbs said:


> Bigger = fewer health problems.


Unfortunately, that is a generalization and not necessarily true.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Unfortunately, that is a generalization and not necessarily true.


Of course I am agreeing with this.. lol


----------

